# Ever been to a HAUNTED campground?



## choman77034 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey All,

Quick question... Anyone ever been to a HAUNTED campground?!?!?! Here in Ohio (and everywhere else I'm sure) Halloween is a HUGE deal at campgrouds. In addition to usually marking the end of the camping season, it's a LOT of fun for families alike. My wife 7 4 kids usually have to book 6 months in advance to get a spot at a campground for their Halloween weekends. It's that popular! We also live in the country, so the campground gives my kids a GREAT place to go "camper to camper" for trick-or-treat.

Nearly all the camper decorate their campsites. The crampgrounds even have a "best decorated site" contest. Along with LOTS of otherweekend Halloween activities. And every campground we go to has at least one haunted walk-through. Some people even sset up complete scenes with several rooms & such. Below are a few pics of our Halloween campouts from the last couple years. That's me in the pig costume (yes, that IS a mask & not my real face).


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I actually got hooked on haunting when I happened across one of these at Cowan lake State park in Ohio...figured we'd be spending a nice quiet weekend doing some fall camping, and were lucky to even get a spot for the weekend...My group became hooked and vowed to come back next year full bore...it was insane I tell you! LOL... After a few years of casual decorating, we evolved into one of the "walk thru" sites, with enclosed tents, several rooms, loads and loads of props....it was always alot of fun. 

what parks do you haunt choman?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ya they used to do it here in ma. @ maple park,then a big chain (jellystone)bought the site


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 13, 2008)

This Halloween will mark our 8th trip to a campground called Silent Valley for their huge halloween week. Most of the sites decorate and some set up walkthroughs. A heavily wooded part of the park is blocked from camping and used for a "Haunted Forest". Families get together and pick sites along the road going through and set up haunted scenes. Volunteers hitch up stakebed trailers with bails of hay for seats and tow people through the forest from sundown till midnight. The park is full and I've never seen so many kids. 

We started off small with a few campsite decorations our first year to last year having elaborate animated skeleton Pirates set in a graveyard. My wife worked really hard on all of that and she won the Grand Prize for best decorated site. 

We really look forward to this every year now. The event is always the Saturday night before Halloween so we get to pack it all up (we fill up the RV and her truck to overflow) bring it home and set it up on Halloween in front of our house. Lots of work, but the kids make it worth it.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow i disn't know that people did that! Sounds like tons of fun! BTW your site is very nice!!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I know there used to be a campground I went to that did a Halloween/trick-or-treating thing in July...but nowadays, I go to Totem Pole Park in Petersburg, MI every May for the Great Lakes Fright Fest!! It's a pretty big gathering of haunters who come in for the weekend, do make-and-takes, seminars, and put together a big enclosed haunted house that the haunters can get a room in to decorate, and they charge canned-goods as admission. There's a hearse parade (we led it last year!!) and this past year they added a campsite decorating contest! Next year will be the 9th annual GLFF! And even though I'm in Kansas, I plan on being there!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Must be a midwest/east thing, I've never heard of one in California, although there might be, I just never heard of one.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Must be a midwest/east thing, I've never heard of one in California, although there might be, I just never heard of one.


Do they actually have camping grounds in Calif? That would be a beach haunt for you guys.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

I used to set up a haunted campsite at a local campground until a couple of years ago, and it was a lot of fun. Problem was it became too much of a hassle to load up all of my pneumatic and animatronic props, haul them to the campsite, bust a** trying to set everything up before the TOTs started, then tear it all down by the next morning. It was also a pain to try and set up with dozens of kids (and more than a few adults) continuously buzzing around. Still, I may decide to try it again in another year or so. I do sorta miss the challenge.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Do they actually have camping grounds in Calif? That would be a beach haunt for you guys.


California is one of those states that has everything, it's why it's so expensive to live here. Beaches, sure, but also mountains, skiing, valleys, deserts, you name it. Lot's of state parks to camp in, Los Banos, And of course Yosemite...just not haunted.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Nope. Never, Ever been to a Haunted Campground.
Looks fun but too much stuff in my display to even get over to one of those.


----------

